# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verzuring zonder inspanning

## Joolien

Hallo,

al ruim 8 jaar kamp ik met vermoeidheidsklachten(ben nu 25 jaar). Dit heb ik redelijk onder controle, alles is nagekeken maar niks is te vinden in het bloed.
Nu is er ineens sinds afgelopen week duidelijk verandering in mijn lichaam merkbaar. Ik ben nog vermoeider, maar vooral heb ik last van spierpijn en verzuring terwijl ik niet sport. 
Hoe kan dit? Er is niks aan mijn voedingspatroon veranderd, wel heb ik gister en vandaag wit brood gegeten, normaal eet ik bruin brood, maar daarvoor was de verzuring ook al aanwezig. 

Ik hoor graag jullie mening. Er staat in de planning om de huisarts te bellen.

----------


## Kleintje92

Hoi Joolien, ik heb ook o.a. last van verzuring in de benen met de kleinste inspanningen. Ik ben ook erg vermoeid en me hele lichaam voelt zwaar. Misschien herken je wat van mijn verhaal? http://www.nationaalgezondheidsforum...4270#post74270.

Ben je al naar een internist geweest?

groetjes Kleintje92

----------


## christel1

Hallo alle 2, ben eens gaan googelen maar heb er nog geen antwoord op gevonden. Ik zet mijn zoektocht verder maar een bezoek aan de huisarts kan zeker geen kwaad. Ik heb wel ergens gelezen maar weet niet of dit medisch onderbouwt is dat je een te kort aan suiker kan hebben en hierdoor een verzuring kan krijgen van de spieren. Misschien alle 2 eens proberen om meer zoete dingens te eten en zien of het probleem hetzelfde blijft of het probleem verbetert. Ik zet mijn zoektocht verder en laat jullie iets weten. Ik ga wel proberen om deze 2 zaken samen te plaatsen omdat het over hetzelfde onderwerp gaat maar weet nog niet of het me gaat lukken, ben nog maar net moderator en dus is het voor mij ook nog uitvinden hoe ik alles moet doen. Hiervoor mijn excuses 
Christel1

----------


## Joolien

Beetje late reactie maar bij mij komt het omdat ik er psychisch helemaal doorheen zit. Dat vreet aan mijn lichaam, alles is me te zwaar en snel teveel. Dus eerst dat oplossen, dan zal mijn lichaam ook weer beter kunnen herstellen.

----------


## nikado

De kannetjes van aloë vera hebben een zeer gunstig effect, onder andere ook op de spieren en gewrichten. Bovendien wordt ook de weerstand en de immuniteit aangepakt. Het begint met je darmen en je maag te reinigen, maar heeft effect op je hele lichaam.

----------


## pasvrouwtje

> Hallo,
> 
> al ruim 8 jaar kamp ik met vermoeidheidsklachten(ben nu 25 jaar). Dit heb ik redelijk onder controle, alles is nagekeken maar niks is te vinden in het bloed.
> Nu is er ineens sinds afgelopen week duidelijk verandering in mijn lichaam merkbaar. Ik ben nog vermoeider, maar vooral heb ik last van spierpijn en verzuring terwijl ik niet sport. 
> Hoe kan dit? Er is niks aan mijn voedingspatroon veranderd, wel heb ik gister en vandaag wit brood gegeten, normaal eet ik bruin brood, maar daarvoor was de verzuring ook al aanwezig. 
> 
> Ik hoor graag jullie mening. Er staat in de planning om de huisarts te bellen.


Hallo Jolien.
Na jaren van vermoeidheid en spierklachten na geringe inspanning[huishouden]ging ik 2 jaar geleden naar mesoloog.Zij kwam er door meting achter,dat ik erg verzuurd was.Enige tijd later raadde ze mij HPU urine test bij het Keac aan.Uit die test bleek ik HPU te hebben.Bij Keac.nl kun je informatie krijgen over HPU en online urinetest aanvragen.Je krijgt al na paar dagen uitslag+informatie over wat te doen.Heeft met het niet opnemen van vit.B6 in HCl vorm[voedsel]te maken.Door een supplement met vit.B6 in fosfaatvorm dagelijks en levenslang te nemen gaat het beter.Het was bij mij familiair.Kwestie van het missen van een enzym.Sterkte en laat het me weten.Hartelijke groeten van mij .

----------


## pasvrouwtje

> Hallo Jolien.
> Na jaren van vermoeidheid en spierklachten na geringe inspanning[huishouden]ging ik 2 jaar geleden naar mesoloog.Zij kwam er door meting achter,dat ik erg verzuurd was.Enige tijd later raadde ze mij HPU urine test bij het Keac aan.Uit die test bleek ik HPU te hebben.Bij Keac.nl kun je informatie krijgen over HPU en online urinetest aanvragen.Je krijgt al na paar dagen uitslag+informatie over wat te doen.Heeft met het niet opnemen van vit.B6 in HCl vorm[voedsel]te maken.Door een supplement met vit.B6 in fosfaatvorm dagelijks en levenslang te nemen gaat het beter.Het was bij mij familiair.Kwestie van het missen van een enzym.Sterkte en laat het me weten.Hartelijke groeten van mij .


En mijn huisarts had er nog nooit van gehoord!

----------


## Flogiston

HPU wordt beschreven op Wikipedia. Het artikel noemt ook de vitamine B6 in fosfaatvorm, en er wordt verwezen naar het genoemde KEAC.

----------


## pasvrouwtje

> HPU wordt beschreven op Wikipedia. Het artikel noemt ook de vitamine B6 in fosfaatvorm, en er wordt verwezen naar het genoemde KEAC.


reactie;
Het artikel van Wikipedia is zeer negatief over HPU.Daar komt ook een reactie in beeld van de vereniging tegen kwakzalverij,die tegen alle alternatieve geneeswijzen is!Mijn ervaring en die van mijn dochter,die dezelfde klachten had en ook HPU bleek te hebben zijn zeer positief over de behandeling met vitamine 
B6 in fosfaatvorm.Bekijk ook eens artikelen in Duitsland,waar HPU KPU genoemd wordt.

----------


## Flogiston

Tja, de medische wetenschap heeft geen aanwijzingen kunnen vinden dat HPU zou bestaan. Het Wikipedia-artikel geeft dat dan ook - terecht - goed aan.

Ik wil hier geen mening voor of tegen verkondigen, ik wil slechts aangegeven dat deze zaak meer dan één kant heeft. Tot nu toe werd slechts die ene kant genoemd; ik vond dat de andere kant ook moest worden genoemd, dus dat heb ik gedaan.

----------


## floris

hallo , ik zou even je bloed laten testen op het cpk gehalte dit moet maximaal 200 zijn.
ik heb vaak een uitslag van 1000 dus 5x hoger en dit veroorzaakt kramp en verzuring, en ernstige vermoeidheid.
en hoort onder de reumatische aandoenigen.
bij een normale bloedtest word hier niet naar gekeken.

succes.

----------


## toverfee

Hallo Joolien,

Geloof het of niet, maar het lijkt mij dat het niets met voeding te maken heeft deze keer.
Kijk eens hoe het gaat met je. Kijk eens naar je angsten en onzekerheden. Als je letterlijk niet stevig op de grond staat kunnen er onbewust spanningen in je benen ontstaan die je spieren belasten en oververmoeien. Suiker is geen oplossing, maar dingen doen die je kan en leuk vind helpen wel. Versterk waar je goed in bent en ga oefenen op de dingen die je onzeker maken. Succes met je zoektocht en wordt een rots.





> Hallo,
> 
> al ruim 8 jaar kamp ik met vermoeidheidsklachten(ben nu 25 jaar). Dit heb ik redelijk onder controle, alles is nagekeken maar niks is te vinden in het bloed.
> Nu is er ineens sinds afgelopen week duidelijk verandering in mijn lichaam merkbaar. Ik ben nog vermoeider, maar vooral heb ik last van spierpijn en verzuring terwijl ik niet sport. 
> Hoe kan dit? Er is niks aan mijn voedingspatroon veranderd, wel heb ik gister en vandaag wit brood gegeten, normaal eet ik bruin brood, maar daarvoor was de verzuring ook al aanwezig. 
> 
> Ik hoor graag jullie mening. Er staat in de planning om de huisarts te bellen.

----------


## pasvrouwtje

Hallo Joolien.
Hier nog een reactie van mij.IK weet niet of je al bij Keac over HPU gekeken hebt.Je hoeft niet alle klachten te hebben!Ik had er maar een paar ook depressie had er mee te maken.Je lichaam neemt slecht eiwitten op.En die zijn heel belangrijk in verband met het aanmaken van neurotransmitters zoals serotonine.
Hartelijke groeten van Pasvrouwtje

----------


## Flogiston

Even ter informatie:

HPU is eigenlijk alleen in Nederland en België een klein beetje bekend. Niet geaccepteerd door de medische wereld. Zelfs in het alternatieve circuit is HPU hoogst omstreden.

In Duitsland is HPU zelfs nog minder bekend dan in Nederland en België. Wellicht is het geloof in HPU alleen in Duitsland doorgedrongen doordat het KEAC (een commercieel instituut) zo dicht bij de Duitse grens zit dat ze daar een nieuwe markt willen aanboren.

In alle andere landen is HPU zo goed als onbekend.



Dit is slechts ter informatie. Doe ermee wat je wilt.

----------

